# Rechtschreibprüfung mit Java



## lokly (19. März 2008)

Hi Leute, 

ich suche eine Möglichkeit die Systemeigene Rechtschreibprüfung zu nutzen. 
Hab zwar schon nen paar jars gefunden, aber soweit ich das gesehen habe, nutzen die ihre eigene Rechtschreibdatenbank. 
Persönlich arbeite ich mit einem Mac und weiß, dass die eine zentrale Rechtschreibprüfung nutzen(10.5 Leopard), also eine Prüfstelle und damit eine Datenbank für alle Programme und jedes Programm kann daran andocken. 
Weiß jemand von euch, wie ich diese Datenbank in java ansteuern kann? 
Besitzen Windows-Systeme auch eine zentrale Rechtschreibprüfung oder kann mir jemand von euch eine gute und kostenlose alternative sagen, die man nicht selbst programmieren muss  ?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (19. März 2008)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:
http://www.oreilly.com/pub/a/mac/2002/01/18/osx_java.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## lokly (19. März 2008)

Super! Vielen dank dafür!


----------

